# gli stia alla larga



## south3

Ciao, volevo gentilmente sapere se la sintassi di questa frase è corretta:

– Sono venuto a chiederle scusa per il mio amico – dissi. Poi aggiunsi: – Ma se posso permettermi di darle un consiglio, gli stia alla larga.
 
ps: i personaggi sono tutti maschili
 
grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

A me pare di sì.


----------



## ursu-lab

... a chieder*le* scusa (a Lei, uomo con cui parla in terza persona, pronome di cortesia "Lei")

... *gli *stia alla larga (stia lontano da lui, terza persona, il suo amico)


----------



## gc200000

Sì, è corretta.


----------



## Necsus

No, a mio modo di vedere _'*gli* stia alla larga'_ non è grammaticalmente corretto. La forma corretta sarebbe _'stia alla larga *da lui*'_, o al limite, volendo per forza usare una particella pronominale, un non comune _'ne stia alla larga'_, che però, in riferimento a persone non è altrettanto diffuso dell'equivalente _'se ne tenga alla larga'_. Il pronome atono _*gli*_, infatti, si usa solo come complemento di termine (l'entità su cui 'termina' l'azione), introdotto dalla preposizione _*a*_, mentre quello retto dalla locuzione 'stare alla larga *da*' direi che è un complemento di luogo.


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

nell'italiano colloquiale è giusto, e quella è una conversazione


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio modo di vedere si tratta di una eccezione alla regola, quindi non incorretto, per la ragione che le eccezioni alle regole non possono definirsi tout court grammaticalmente scorrette, ma bisogna prima accertare se costituiscono frasi fatte o meno, per cui io ritengo che non sia sgrammaticata la frase "stategli alla larga".


----------



## Necsus

South3 ha chiesto se la sintassi è corretta, e la mia risposta, che rappresenta il mio personalissimo parere, è che la sintassi non è corretta. Non è stato chiesto se la costruzione in questione è usata nel parlato, quindi se è 'corretta' nell'ambito di un altro registro, questo avrebbe eventualmente potuto essere oggetto di un approfondimento successivo. 
Ma ora ha probabilmente tutti gli elementi per giudicare. O per chiedere delucidazioni.


----------



## vale_new

gli stia alla larga, stagli alla larga, stalle alla larga, stategli alla larga per me è italiano


----------



## Sandhinet

Necsus said:


> South3 ha chiesto se la sintassi è corretta, e la mia risposta, che rappresenta il mio personalissimo parere, è che la sintassi non è corretta.



Sto decisamente con Necsus.
"gli stia alla larga" a me sembra nascere da contaminazione con "gli stia alle costole" (corretto) o da corruzione dell'altrettanto corretto "ne stia alla larga" (che ha solo il difetto di essere poco comune, come dice Necsus).
E appunto le formule poco comuni sono quelle che più rischiano di essere replicate in modo scorretto: hanno l'attrazione dell'esotico, ma richiederebbero (in questo specifico caso) una sicura conoscenza dell'uso delle particelle pronominali. Cosa che è nettamente in declino, come posso confermare attraverso la pratica scolastica.


----------



## south3

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## One1

vale_new said:


> Ciao!
> 
> nell'italiano colloquiale è giusto, e quella è una conversazione



se fosse stata una conversazione meno formale, gli avrebbe potuto anche intimare: "stagli alla larga, amico"


----------



## One1

Sandhinet said:


> Sto decisamente con Necsus.
> "gli stia alla larga" a me sembra nascere da contaminazione con "gli stia alle costole" (corretto) o da corruzione dell'altrettanto corretto "ne stia alla larga" (che ha solo il difetto di essere poco comune, come dice Necsus).
> E appunto le formule poco comuni sono quelle che più rischiano di essere replicate in modo scorretto: hanno l'attrazione dell'esotico, ma richiederebbero (in questo specifico caso) una sicura conoscenza dell'uso delle particelle pronominali. Cosa che è nettamente in declino, come posso confermare attraverso la pratica scolastica.



"ne stia alla larga" secondo me non è affatto usato riferito a persone, ma a cose.

La droga fa male, stanne alla larga.
E' un brutto ceffo, stagli alla larga, stagli lontano, stagli vicino, stagli accanto.


----------



## Sandhinet

One1 said:


> "ne stia alla larga" secondo me non è affatto usato riferito a persone, ma a cose.
> 
> La droga fa male, stanne alla larga.
> E' un brutto ceffo, stagli alla larga, stagli lontano, stagli vicino, stagli accanto.



Sulle prime il tuo ragionamento sembra convincente, ma gli esempi finali lasciano perplessi perché la particella pronominale "gli" viene usata in due modi diversi: 
"alla larga *da*", "lontano *da*" sono problematici se risolti con "gli"
"vicino _*a*_", "accanto_* a*_" vanno benissimo se risolti con "gli"
Anzi, il fatto che tu li abbia accostati tanto più mi convince che qui ci sia contaminazione tra usi corretti (e va bene) ed estensioni arbitrarie.


----------



## One1

Sandhinet said:


> Sulle prime il tuo ragionamento sembra convincente, ma gli esempi finali lasciano perplessi perché la particella pronominale "gli" viene usata in due modi diversi:
> "alla larga *da*", "lontano *da*" sono problematici se risolti con "gli"
> "vicino _*a*_", "accanto_* a*_" vanno benissimo se risolti con "gli"
> Anzi, il fatto che tu li abbia accostati tanto più mi convince che qui ci sia contaminazione tra usi corretti (e va bene) ed estensioni arbitrarie.



sempre peggio:

_Phil Collins dice addio alle scene
"Rivoglio indietro la mia vita"
Ho *due bambini* di 5 e 9 anni, per continuare a suonare dovrei* stargli lontano*, e non voglio ripetere gli errori fatti con i 3 figli più grandi: "Suonavo coi Genesis per vivere ma amo il soul"_

http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli-e-cultura/2010/09/13/news/phil_collins-7019058/


----------



## ursu-lab

Io lo vedo come un "a lui", o un possessivo implicito, che si estende a molti verbi e molte locuzioni verbali ed è sostituito da un pronome indiretto personale gli/le come un dativo quando si tratta di persone.
Un altro esempio:

le ho accarezzato i capelli -> ho accarezzato i capelli a lei

quando in realtà la frase più "naturale" sarebbe:

ho accarezzato i suoi capelli (suoi= di lei).

Ma chi dice (spontaneamente): *ne* ho accarezzato i capelli ?

Nessuno o pochissimi.

Così come nessuno, spontaneamente, dice "ne sto alla larga" per riferirsi a persone ma solo a cose, come giustamente ha commentato One1.
Che potrebbe essere entrato nell'uso con questa forma per mantenere *la stessa *struttura di *"stare/essere *_[in un qualche modo] _*a* [una persona]"

stagli vicino/lontano/alla larga.

Il che potrebbe spiegare che, con le cose, si usi il "ne": non si usa la forma contraria "stare vicino" per riferirsi per es. alla droga e quindi non è sentita la "necessità" di usare lo stesso pronome.

Altro esempio:
E quando si dimena e butta in giro il fango, *stagl*i il più lontano possibile, oppure se proprio non puoi, _*stagli *in_ mezzo alle gambe.

Nel secondo caso:
Sta' in mezzo alle *sue *gambe / alle gambe *di lui *-> 
sta*nne* in mezzo alle gambe 

Anche qui è come se fosse: 

stare/essere a qualcuno [in un certo modo],

dove il pronome che sostituisce "a qualcuno" sembra più riferito/attaccato direttamente al verbo stare/essere come un dativo che al complemento del verbo.


----------

